# Bird Question



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Everyone has been so helpful that I figured that I would ask for assistance once again. We are doing a "Bird" room and I am in need of some bird props. Question is where do we get them??


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

You can get them off of power lines with a BB gun. JOKING!!....Have you thought about making them with foam and feathers from the craft store?


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi
I see you live in Missouri--lucky!
ANyway, around here there are more Halloween Club stores. You can't drive 5 miles without hitting one.
Anyway, If you don't have any big Halloween stores near you, I would "google" your request and have them ship them.
Good luck :>


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I had my shopping cart full with Lillian Vernon but I had second thoughts and decided to talk with you all first. I would like to be able to make them myself but time is of the essence at this point. Once again, just like every other year, I am soooooo far behind. The weather has not been cooperating (too hot)!! Can't get into the spider infested barn yet!! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

what kind of bird? Crows? Do you have a Michael's near you?


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

I totally understand Beth. I can't believe how fast the time is flyin'

Halloween...in 4 weeks.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thats funny rookie! Birdseed and a mouse trap works also....ugh!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Cabelas is another place to look, or other hunting stores, they are sometimes used as decoys. Also, I have a friend on my TxFX list who was trying to sell 100 or so crows, would you like me to see if she still has them?


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Mistress, that would be AWESOME!! The more the merrier!! We're going to have the room (hopefully) filled with birds and LED lights attached to the walls with the sounds of thousands of birds and as they walk through we want to have some sort of flying object to tickle their necks. (After they watch a clip of AH's "The Birds" in the theater room, of course.)


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.cabelas.com


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Sickie Ickie said:


> what kind of bird? Crows? Do you have a Michael's near you?


Yea Michael's has alot of crows


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Michael's is about 40 miles away from us. Closest store is Wally at 9 miles. (Not much there.) Thanks again. I'll keep on with the search. If anyone hears anything, please let me know.....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Party supply stores, either retail or rental, Craft stores like JoAnnes, Check in the wedding suppy area of walmart, kmart, ect. A bit of spray paint will make them any color you want. Oriental trading if you have time. 
http://www.orientaltrading.com/application?namespace=main
Size will be a problem depending on what your looking for.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Beth - I have sent her an email, will let you know as soon as I hear back!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Cool beans, Mistress!! I looked earlier at OTC and I didn't find anything that suited my needs. I wish that I had more time because I would certainly go to the resale shops around here. The weekends are getting scarce and very, very busy!! It IS that time of the year!! Yahoo!!


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

I made this cage from solder wire, flag markers and wreath rings. Took me about an hour and came out pretty neat, I think. Anyhow, something to consider for another bird prop.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Sorry Beth - she wrote me back and said they had already been sold. Booo!!!!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Dang!!! Thanks for trying Mistress!! Just our luck. Oh well, I guess that the little brats will have to use their imaginations for a change....... 

(BTW, FYI, I call ALL kids under the age of 25 BRATS!! It's a term of endearment...........) I figure that after they're 25 then they're BIG BRATS!!! Hahahahahaha!!


----------



## Mooch (Oct 29, 2005)

Beth,
I am also in MO, in the St. Louis area, and we are doing a Bird's room also. We got our birds from Garden Ridge. We have a few large ones and a lot of the small ones, they run 2.00 a bird for the small ones.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Really?? Where in St. Louis?

Anyway, one of my friends said that she bought about two dozen (Where? I do not know) that we have to paint. I ended up buying 7 from Lillian Vernon. That will probably be enough. Let's just hope that mine get here in time. Nothing like waiting until the last minute.........


----------



## Mooch (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry for not answering, have been so busy getting ready. We are in Ballwin which is the West County area. Hope your birds worked. Our website is Blackfordhaunt.com


----------

